

Ask HN: Reddit tips? - DanielBMarkham

Hi guys,<p>I thought I would start trying to submit some of these hn-books reviews over on reddit, but I haven't had much luck over there.<p>I've been a member for a long time, but it seems like whenever I submit anything it tanks, so I really haven't visited that much. (Among other reasons)<p>So does anybody have any tips on how to get a favorable result over there? Should I ask somebody who is already well-known in the community to submit for me? Should I visit more often and make more friends? Is there a certain time of day that's best to submit? Are there certain kinds of material that just never do that well over there? What's the deal with this sub-reddit stuff? Looks like there are like ten thousand little tiny rooms over there now. Do I have to know all of them, and aren't I stuck submitting only to one at a time or something?<p>Any help is appreciated.
======
makethetick
It's all in the title, it has to be short, interesting and to the point - of
course the content has to have value too.

Just look at the top submissions to get an idea of what catches the most
attention.

